# Post restriction on selling?



## Draganime (Mar 6, 2020)

Hey guys, hope youve all had a lovely Christmas and New Years despite the times! I'm trying to sell my gaggia classic on here before I list it on eBay however I cant make a post on any of the buying/selling sub forums. Its quite odd because ive posted and sold on here before (see my post history), albeit i havent used this forum in a while. Anyone know what could be the problem?


----------



## Iamsami (May 15, 2020)

New rules I think about being an active member to be able to sell. 5 posts in the last month. Take a look in the new members section which tells you the rules.


----------



## Draganime (Mar 6, 2020)

Ahhh i tried to have a look before posting this but I couldnt seem to find anything, I'm being blind. On what post can i find those rules?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

​
​https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55384-coffee-forums-uk-classifieds-usage-guidelines-22-october-2020-update/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=785698&embedComment=785698&embedDo=findComment#comment-785698

​


----------

